
Article on why Kafka is fast - ekoutanov
https://medium.com/swlh/why-kafka-is-so-fast-bde0d987cd03
======
montyhallpy
Good article. But this does not belong to Show HN. Show HN posts are meant for
some tool or service that you can try out. This should be a regular post.

~~~
ekoutanov
Thanks for the tip. I've changed the title.

